

My Plans to Quad-Boot a Macbook Pro - LeafStorm
http://leafstorm.us/articles/my-plans-to-quad-boot/

======
LeafStorm
I'm mostly posting this here to see if there's anything I missed in my
preparations, or if anyone's tried something like this before and has advice
to share.

